# Introducing The Planted Aquarium Podcast



## dmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

Introducing The Planted Aquarium Podcast
http://www.theplantedaquariumpodcast.com/
You can provide feedback via this thread or private message and also via
[email protected]
The web page and podcast are absolutely in their infancy. The first podcast is available at the web page listed above to stream or download. The podcast should also be available for subscription via iTunes in the next day or so.
Please understand our only motivation is to serve the broad planted aquaria hobby community. Orlando from Green Leaf Aquariums (http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/) was kind enough to be our first guest and we are quite grateful. If you have suggestions or comments please let us know. You can suggest who we should interview next. Maybe we could interview you! It'd be great to have a wide range of folks on the show, from typical hobbyist to seasoned expert.
Cheers! David and Jennifer


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, this is great! What a fun surprise. I can't wait to listen.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Wow, this is great! What a fun surprise. I can't wait to listen.


 I hope you enjoy. I discovered podcasts a few months ago. I realized I could listen to what I wanted during my commute by downloading mp3 files and putting them on my inexpensive mp3 player, also great while mowing the lawn. I soon found lots of podcasts relating to my other hobbies, but almost nothing for our hobby. PetFishTalk is pretty darn good, but there is not much about planted tanks offered. After lots of agonizing and realizing I'm no expert, it occurred to me that interviews could be the central feature of the podcast. If the feedback is positive I'll invest in another microphone, headphones, paying Skype, and extending the free trial of the Skype recording software. Please be kind with the feedback and if you have ideas for our next guest, or would like to volunteer, let me know! thanks


----------



## josh1604 (Mar 31, 2008)

Great Idea


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

Great idea! Keep up the good work! How about Tom Barr in the near future?!


----------



## Regloh (Jan 17, 2009)

That was great 
I really enjoyed listening to this interview. 
This site is now bookmarked. How about announcing here when the next podcast is up?

Thanks for doing this! Great job!


----------



## dmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

*ThePlantedAquariumPodcast*

Thanks so much for the feedback. The first pod cast, although it might not seem so, reflects several hours of work! So it's great to get some positive feedback! I'll certainly post here with notification of the next episode. As a note, I've started to listen to several pod casts and I now use Google Reader that keeps me up to date with new episodes, also there's a widget at the bottom right of the podcast page (www.theplantedaquariumpodcast.com) where you can enter your email for new episode notifications. Thanks again! David 



Regloh said:


> That was great
> I really enjoyed listening to this interview.
> This site is now bookmarked. How about announcing here when the next podcast is up?
> 
> Thanks for doing this! Great job!


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Very good idea! I'll subscribe!


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

definitely subscribed. I do the same, listen to them on commutes.


----------



## SteveMcQueen (Apr 29, 2009)

It's pretty painful to listen to Orlando through only the right channel. In the future, would you mind spreading it 50/50? For us headphone listeners anyways! 

I love the idea though! Thank you!


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Great idea, I'll check it out too!


----------



## dmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

SteveMcQueen said:


> It's pretty painful to listen to Orlando through only the right channel. In the future, would you mind spreading it 50/50? For us headphone listeners anyways!
> 
> I love the idea though! Thank you!


Yup, not ideal. I'll have to figure out if my Skype recorder can do that. It's surprisingly difficult to record telephone conversations with your computer. The Skype recording software by default puts both parties in seperate channels. So, I'm left with two mono channels. The default free editing software is Audacity. So the question is, with Audacity, how to duplicate a track and then merge the duplicated tracks to stereo or command each mono track to play in each channel. I imagine I'll be able to figure it out. If there are any audio editing experts out there with Audacity experience, give me a holler. Anyone with bumper music or other suggestions, let me know. If you'd like to do a segment, let me know. Something like, "Hi I'm Dan the Planted Aquarium Podcast water chemestry expert. Today we're going to be talking about pH..." would be fun. I can think of lots of examples.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

Figured it out. Yeah, sounds much more natural. I'll definitely do that for the next episode. Thanks!



dmastin said:


> Yup, not ideal. I'll have to figure out if my Skype recorder can do that. It's surprisingly difficult to record telephone conversations with your computer. The Skype recording software by default puts both parties in seperate channels. So, I'm left with two mono channels. The default free editing software is Audacity. So the question is, with Audacity, how to duplicate a track and then merge the duplicated tracks to stereo or command each mono track to play in each channel. I imagine I'll be able to figure it out. If there are any audio editing experts out there with Audacity experience, give me a holler. Anyone with bumper music or other suggestions, let me know. If you'd like to do a segment, let me know. Something like, "Hi I'm Dan the Planted Aquarium Podcast water chemestry expert. Today we're going to be talking about pH..." would be fun. I can think of lots of examples.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Great idea! Orlando sounds like he's 15 lol. Really enjoyed it. Subscribed


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

David and Jennifer- you guys are a very good interview team. Nicely done.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Veloth said:


> Great idea! Orlando sounds like he's 15 lol. Really enjoyed it. Subscribed


 Sweet! 15! Ahhh yes, the good days LOL!


----------



## dmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

*iTunes*

The podcast is now available via iTunes.
Search "Planted Aquarium".
Thanks! David


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Cool! Nice initiative.



dmastin said:


> So the question is, with Audacity, how to duplicate a track and then merge the duplicated tracks to stereo or command each mono track to play in each channel. I imagine I'll be able to figure it out. If there are any audio editing experts out there with Audacity experience, give me a holler.


Every audio program like audacity has a way to convert mono>stereo (a telephone recording isn't true stereo; the two channels are identical). Here's how you do it in audacity. 

A few tips: Watch for distortion, which is caused by clipping the levels. 
Try to match the levels of the two sound sources (Orlando's track and yours). 
Also, run both through the stereo through a compressor/limiter. This is standard procedure for radio...makes the levels a more uniform volume. This alternated between blaringly loud and almost inaudible.

How much is the Skype upgrade? There simply has to be a freeware way to digitally record a phone call.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

*Tech Tip 105 - Cleaning Up Audio Files with Audacity*

Here's a nice link to a tutorial about cleaning up audio files with Audacity for those interested.
http://www.geeks.com/techtips/2006/techtips-10dec06.htm
and a few more!
http://www.flyingsnail.com/Mac/audionoiseremoval.html
http://www.podcastalley.com/forum/showthread.php?t=136317
http://www.cnet.com.au/master-your-mp3s-with-audacity-339273336.htm


----------



## dmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

*197 downloads since Monday*

197 downloads since Monday. Woot!
I'll try to have another available by late Sunday (with more post production included for free).
David



dmastin said:


> Introducing The Planted Aquarium Podcast
> http://www.theplantedaquariumpodcast.com/
> You can provide feedback via this thread or private message and also via
> [email protected]
> ...


----------



## dmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

*How about Tom Barr in the near future?!*



pandapr said:


> Great idea! Keep up the good work! How about Tom Barr in the near future?!


What's his member name?


----------



## flanders (May 3, 2008)

thought i'd add that you need to search for "the planted aquarium podcast" in it's entirety. at least for me.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Very cool!
Orlando, you do sound younger than me.


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

dmastin said:


> What's his member name?


Tom Barr= plantbrain
or u can find him @ barrrepot.com


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I just finished listening. jmastin, your accent makes you sound like your from Tennessee, but I guess Arkansas is pretty close 
My accent went away pretty quick when I moved up here but it slips every once in a while lol.
Very cool podcast you got there!


----------



## dmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

Jennifer was raised in north Arkansas and I (David) was raised in north Alabama. I did live in Nashville for a year and really loved it. Thanks for the podcast compliment. Episode two should be available late Sunday! David



clwatkins10 said:


> I just finished listening. jmastin, your accent makes you sound like your from Tennessee, but I guess Arkansas is pretty close
> My accent went away pretty quick when I moved up here but it slips every once in a while lol.
> Very cool podcast you got there!


----------



## dmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks so much! I was able to search him out. We'll see who's willing! David



pandapr said:


> Tom Barr= plantbrain
> or u can find him @ barrrepot.com


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Tom Barrs greatest claim to fame is that he invented the EI, (estimated index) fertilization method. You can hear an interview with him on Blue Zoo radio. www.bluezooradio.com I've been on the show three times, Phil Edwards has been on, and another plant person.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Robert H said:


> Tom Barrs greatest claim to fame is that he invented the EI, (estimated index) fertilization method. You can hear an interview with him on Blue Zoo radio. www.bluezooradio.com I've been on the show three times, Phil Edwards has been on, and another plant person.


I have been listening to this site all day lol.
Tons of info on there :icon_smil


----------



## dmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

*Thomas Barr interviewed*

If you want to skip searching for the archive link, jump here:
http://www.sportstalkcleveland.com/bluezoo/index2.php
You find Thomas Barr on the show at 6/08/09
Very cool, thanks for the info!



Robert H said:


> Tom Barrs greatest claim to fame is that he invented the EI, (estimated index) fertilization method. You can hear an interview with him on Blue Zoo radio. www.bluezooradio.com I've been on the show three times, Phil Edwards has been on, and another plant person.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

dmastin said:


> If you want to skip searching for the archive link, jump here:
> http://www.sportstalkcleveland.com/bluezoo/index2.php
> You find Thomas Barr on the show at 6/08/09
> Very cool, thanks for the info!


yeah haha. It took me a while to find it too :icon_smil


----------



## dmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

*Show tomorrow*

If all goes as planned I'll be recording episode two about 1:30 CST tomorrow (8/30/09) and should be up for download later in the evening (www.theplantedaquariumpodcast.com) Sunday. If anyone would like to connect with Jennifer and I about 2:30 CST via Skype, just search within Skype "David Mastin" and give us a call. I'd be happy to include your hellos, comments, or shout outs. Skype is a free communication tool that only took me a few minutes to download and is pretty much plug and play. You'd need to have speakers and a microphone of course. :hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

dmastin said:


> If all goes as planned I'll be recording episode two about 1:30 CST tomorrow (8/30/09) and should be up for download later in the evening (www.theplantedaquariumpodcast.com) Sunday. If anyone would like to connect with Jennifer and I about 2:30 CST via Skype, just search within Skype "David Mastin" and give us a call. I'd be happy to include your hellos, comments, or shout outs. Skype is a free communication tool that only took me a few minutes to download and is pretty much plug and play. You'd need to have speakers and a microphone of course. :hihi:


Who is scheduled to be on the show?


----------



## dmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

*Our...*

Our very own Tex Gal! My vision is building community and Tex Gal was one of the very first folks to reach out and offer her support. Maybe we could interview you soon?!



clwatkins10 said:


> Who is scheduled to be on the show?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Yay for TexGal! She's very nice. As for interviewing me, I'm not sure that I would have much to say lol. I'm only 17 :hihi:
C'mon I just started speech class three weeks ago


----------



## dmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

Dude, wouldn't have much to say? You have over 6k posts, I think it'd be great to interview you. Being 17 makes you more interesting to talk to, not less! But if not, maybe just call in via Skype and say hi! 



clwatkins10 said:


> Yay for TexGal! She's very nice. As for interviewing me, I'm not sure that I would have much to say lol. I'm only 17 :hihi:
> C'mon I just started speech class three weeks ago


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

6,188 posts and you have nothing to say! LoL. You were FooFoo something over on APC right? I think you had just as many posts there!
:hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

dmastin said:


> Dude, wouldn't have much to say? You have over 6k posts, I think it'd be great to interview you. Being 17 makes you more interesting to talk to, not less! But if not, maybe just call in via Skype and say hi!





Robert H said:


> 6,188 posts and you have nothing to say! LoL. You were FooFoo something over on APC right? I think you had just as many posts there!
> :hihi:


lol guys! Yeah, I'm foofooree over at APC. I registered there march of 07 I think. I only have about 1000 posts over there :hihi: I actually just signed up for skype today, so I'm not sure if it works for me or not lol.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, you would not need to use Skype for me to call you. But for tomorrow if you can get Skype to working give me a call!



clwatkins10 said:


> lol guys! Yeah, I'm foofooree over at APC. I registered there march of 07 I think. I only have about 1000 posts over there :hihi: I actually just signed up for skype today, so I'm not sure if it works for me or not lol.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

dmastin said:


> Well, you would not need to use Skype for me to call you. But for tomorrow if you can get Skype to working give me a call!


Oh, you meant on a phone. lol. I get it 
sending pm haha.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

dmastin said:


> If you want to skip searching for the archive link, jump here:
> http://www.sportstalkcleveland.com/bluezoo/index2.php
> You find Thomas Barr on the show at 6/08/09
> Very cool, thanks for the info!


So what do you want to ask/say that cannot be said via type?
I think there's a lot lost via type vs voice.
Stuff comes across a bit too serious in the type.

IME, meeting folks in person after knowing them on line for years is strange, but they are always nicer and more friendly in person. 
Radio is good for a little bit of this part.

Make a list of things you want to ask.
Fish, breeding, marine systems, aquatic weed issues, conservation, horticulture, things outside the box. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## dmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

PMed!:icon_lol:



plantbrain said:


> So what do you want to ask/say that cannot be said via type?
> I think there's a lot lost via type vs voice.
> Stuff comes across a bit too serious in the type.
> 
> ...


----------



## dmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

*Episode Two Available*

Episode Two of The Planted Aquarium Podcast is now available (http://www.theplantedaquariumpodcast.com/ and iTunes). David and Jennifer interview Tex Gal. Thanks so much Tex Gal!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for having me. It was fun. David you and Jennifer are generous welcoming hosts. 

I just listened to myself. (Odd huh?!) One correction I need to make.. I don't have 95 different species of plants, just 95 different plants. Too funny!!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm going to download it and listen to it in the car tomorrow. Wow I'm a nerd.


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

These are very cool. Its great to put a face behind all of the posts ive read.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Solid said:


> These are very cool. Its great to put a face behind all of the posts ive read.


 Whoah... you can hear faces? That's awesome! Please PM me how to do this!


----------



## dmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

I think we decided "planted aquarium geek" might be the term!:icon_wink



clwatkins10 said:


> I'm going to download it and listen to it in the car tomorrow. Wow I'm a nerd.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

dmastin said:


> I think we decided "planted aquarium geek" might be the term!:icon_wink


lol... obviously he didn't listen to your podcast.... :icon_lol:


----------



## dmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

*Now Available: Episode Four of The Planted Aquarium Podcast with our very own hooha!*

Now Available: Episode Four of The Planted Aquarium Podcast with our very own hooha!
via iTunes and http://www.theplantedaquariumpodcast.com/
If you happen to use iTunes or can download the iTunes program to your PC or Mac, please search and rate the Planted Aquarium Podcast. We hope you enjoy this episode!
David and Jennifer


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool deal! I'll listen tomorrow!


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Wtf?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

kid creole said:


> Wtf?


Spammers.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I am on it.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Spammers.


That screen name is on the podcast page, and the 'update' is surreal.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

kid creole said:


> That screen name is on the podcast page, and the 'update' is surreal.


I didn't click the link.
That's the third spam post I've seen today.


----------



## jkcole (Aug 23, 2009)

ok just saw this and listened to the first one with orlando. great great info really like them and i will keep listings keep up the good work. 
i found out just how bad i did my tanks and everything i did wrong and doin wrong but i must say for as bad as my tanks look the plants are living. lol but great show


----------



## radwaste (Aug 5, 2009)

I came across a thread that had a youtube clip in Dutch that one of the members translated. The clip was on the proper way to trim plants. It might be a good idea if some of the guru members did a clip on this and planting techniques for different species for us
Algae growers. It seems simple but I know I am struggling to get HM rooted and Ludwig trimmed to look good. Just a thought.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Whatever happen to this? I used to love listening to this while at work. Learn some things from the gurus. I checked the website but it's been inactive for quite some time now.


----------



## spunjin (Apr 7, 2009)

I just found this podcast last night so I downloaded all 4 episodes. It was great to hear from all the guests. I really enjoyed listening while working on my 135 stand build. Just one question, dmastin. What happened? Only 4 episodes? This was a brilliant idea for spreading planted tank knowledge and for sponsorship.


----------



## Calbears (Mar 1, 2014)

I assume the podcast is no longer active, but anyone have a link to download archive?


----------



## Scrappy (Apr 14, 2014)

Great Idea, just wish I could get the link to work.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, it's a real shame I didn't archive those podcasts. I guess when I saw it safely on the cloud I figured they would be there forever.
I'll take a look and see what I can find.
Others now exist, however, so don't miss those:
Podcast - ScapeFu
The Aquascaping Podcast ? Aquascaping & planted aquarium online radio show & podcast


----------

